# layout blind thoughts.



## BARISCH (Feb 18, 2011)

just wanted to get everbodys thoughts on which layout blind is the best deal for a guy like me, ok ive had the finisher n love the quality,setup etc. however i sold it due to the fact that i am to big for it. everytime im in it n theres a lull n action couldnt hardly sit up keep hittn my shins on the front bar. so that being said i need a bigger one. was looking at the m2 but it b pricey. also the deadzone by tanglefree i like it. can get for a resonably price. anybody got other recomondations or reviews on what i have spoken of. lets hear it thanks n advance Brandon


----------



## cvrsix (Mar 13, 2011)

I hunt out of a Final Approach Eliminator Pro Guide XL.

It is the largest and most comfortable blind I've seen to date.

Several of my hunting buddies sold their blinds and switched over after laying in mine. They didn't necessarily need the extra room . . . they simply liked the quality, features, and comfort factor.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I hunt out of a Cabelas Interceptor blind, not sure who makes it for them but its very roomy,put it this way I am not a big guy but I fit Mirk @ 90lbs in the blind with me, its lightweight and packs in easily...best of all I bought it on sale about this time of the year for less than 100 bucks


----------



## BARISCH (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks fellas ill give em both a look.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'm 6'4" and about 250 and I absolutely love my FA X-Lander. It's extremely low profile and it's excellent in the colder weather. It's a little to get used to being that it's not framed but it's very comfortable and it really great when you have to walk into a field.


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

I heard the "Man Cave" blind is pretty big.


----------



## BARISCH (Feb 18, 2011)

just talked to a buddy who has the fa pro xl n he absolutley loves it got it at rogers for a 180. think i may go with that. toss up between the dead zone n it. m2 is out of the question now cause i just ordered a tt pro 500 also.lol keep em comming boys


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Keep in mind when and where you'll be using it. If you're using it in short cut stubble often or taller harvested corn, the decision will vary because of concealment. I've always thought that laying as low as possible is never a bad problem to have regardless of field cover. Also consider if you ever have to walk in to fields as a lot of those full frame units are horrible for carrying.


----------



## msteward (Jul 29, 2008)

Final approach eliminator is a must


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

I would recommend the xlander...... super low profile, and comfortable, Im 6' tall and fit easily....... No setup time needed either, open it up, grass it, get in. No fumbling with pins in zero degree weather. Good luck.


----------



## dickens79 (Aug 9, 2011)

how easy is the fa pro xl to move in and out. I hunt a lot of public land that is wide open and need to walk in and out with everything.


----------



## BARISCH (Feb 18, 2011)

the fa pro xl is a full frame unit,so if ur gonna walk in with it it may be tuff. i liked how my finisher packed in but these days im not worried about packin in. im lookin for comfort n more room.


----------



## Geiss (May 5, 2010)

I personally liked the GHG Ground Force, but sorta revised that opinion after my brother beat his to hell in 2 years... I'm going into my 3rd season with my Cabela's brand, light hunting out of it but it's in good condition still. As others have said, though, full frame sucks. 

I'd go with one that will fold into a backpack but will still fit you. I'm 6'2" 275 and was fine in a Ground Force.


----------

